# N Scale Internet Suppliers



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking for recommendations as to where to purchase Kato and other N scale track, cars, engines, layout stuff, etc. please?

I've been using one supplier and spending a considerable amount every month for a year now and I have some concerns.

My orders for stuff listed as in-stock are never processed quickly and there is always at least a several day delay before I get a shipping notice.

In this age of the Internet this is the only place that I have ever experienced delays with orders and specifically a several day delay in shipping.

Don't get me wrong I appreciate quality of service and I am all for supporting small business since I own one too but this has me also knowing that service is everything these days.

Not naming names because my objective is to direct my business at someone who seems to appreciate it enough to move their butts. I just am requesting the help of the forum is suggesting a supplier who provides good service.

Thanks!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Fifer Hobby has always processed my orders quickly.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

cole226 said:


> https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/


My order from them took four days to ship. I'm considering other options, myself.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I am brand new to this scale. But, for GREAT SERVICE and super fast shipping you can't beat Marios Trains, Pat's Trains, TrainWorld. You need to hunt for N Scale stuff with them, however.

I recently purchased a couple of items from Power Hobby on eBay, and they shipped the same day, can't beat that. And Power Hobby has aa BIG selection of N Scale stuff. They also sell under the name Express Hobby. Be sure to look at both, because you may be able to get the same item with free shipping from one or the other.

I also bought some items at eBay and Amazon from sellers in Japan, and still waiting for shipping confirmation. This is my first time buying from Japanese sellers, so I won't comment either way just now It's only been a few days, and, like everyone, I am used to FAST service. I sell on eBay myself, and always ship the same day of the sale or the next day. And I always notify the buyer about my shipping methods.

I also bought a Kato N Scale starter set from an internet dealer who is here in the states who has taken four days to get around to shipping. Today is the purported shipping day. But, after committing to the purchase that was supposed to have free shipping, the item came up as oversized and did not qualify for free shipping. So, I am not a happy camper concerning this seller. If they don't ship today, I'll request a cancellation. I can buy the same train on eBay for the same money, and FREE shipping.

So, it pays to shop around. In the past week, I have purchased four N scale trains (all Kato), two sets of Kato Unitrack, two MRC dual transformers and some Kato extension cables for track hook-ups. My wife has only said,"why, you haven't finished your O gauge layout yet?" Wives just don't understand.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ko Improbable said:


> My order from them took four days to ship. I'm considering other options, myself.


what i've bought from modeltrainstuff has normally been in my mailbox in 2-3 days. :dunno:


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm getting into N more conservatively than Bob, because if it turns out I don't care for it I don't want to have a bunch of stuff that I'm never gonna use.

I ordered my Unitrack from Model Train Stuff at the height of the Christmas rush, and while it took a few days to ship I still had it in a week. I've made several orders from MTS and always been pleased.

Ordered a locomotive from Trainworld on Saturday, first order with them. Scheduled delivery is tomorrow, but judging from the current location it could arrive today.

Both MTS and Trainworld have good N-scale inventory, been in business a long time, and are reliable.

Pete


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Texas Pete said:


> I'm getting into N more conservatively than Bob, because if it turns out I don't care for it I don't want to have a bunch of stuff that I'm never gonna use.
> 
> Pete: This is just me, and what and how I do stuff. When I decide to get into something, I really get into it. It's why I have WAY more O gauge stuff than I will ever run. It's why I've got tons of fifties art glass and a couple of hundred Murano glass clowns. I do collect stuff because I like it. I am reasonable certain that I won't buy a heck of a lot more N scale stuff. I do intend to make a nice layout for N scale. I have even considered reducing my O gauge footprint in lieu of an N scale on the current benchwork.
> 
> Anyway, I bought some N scale trains that I have wanted in O gauge, but couldn't afford or wouldn't be able to run own my layout. So, this way, I'll have some trains I have always desired, but wasn't able to do in O gauge.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Hesh: Like Bob, I'm an established O scale guy now getting my feet wet in N. I ordered a couple of passenger cars from modeltrainstuff.com for the first time last week and received them in 3 days. Their prices were less expensive than the eBay offerings. 

Bob: I too am looking for specific items in N scale that I haven't been able to find or get in O and am pleasantly surprised at how detailed N scale stuff is and at a fraction of the price. Of course N is a lot smaller. 

I hesitate purchasing Kato from Japan, because of the longer shipping time, so I try to find Kato stuff here in the U.S. first.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Vern: One of the trains I bought was the Orient Express. It wasn't available here without spending big piles of cash. So, I bought it and a high speed commuter train because of the big savings. I'll be happy to wait the additional time just to get what I want for less money. The other two trains were available here in the USA, so I bought them from US sellers.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

BobS said:


> Vern: One of the trains I bought was the Orient Express. It wasn't available here without spending big piles of cash. So, I bought it and a high speed commuter train because of the big savings. I'll be happy to wait the additional time just to get what I want for less money. The other two trains were available here in the USA, so I bought them from US sellers.


Yes Bob. I saw what you'd purchased in another thread and they look terrific. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

BobS said:


> Pete: This is just me, and what and how I do stuff. When I decide to get into something, I really get into it. . . .


I'm down with that.

Personally I like to ease into things, except for music gear which has mostly paid for itself, and swimming in early spring when I've found it best to just dive in. Funds (or lack thereof) also are a factor.

Anyway, the branch line loco did arrive from Trainworld a day early. It's a Bachmann Spectrum GE 44 ton Switcher. Here's a hastily made photo of it atop a 1:43 vehicle.

Pete


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ko Improbable said:


> My order from them took four days to ship. I'm considering other options, myself.


Your loss. Those guys are the best in the business.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Texas Pete said:


> I'm down with that.
> 
> Personally I like to ease into things, except for music gear which has mostly paid for itself, and swimming in early spring when I've found it best to just dive in. Funds (or lack thereof) also are a factor.
> 
> ...


I don't know where I heard it, but I'd heard those things didn't have real couplers. Obviously, your photo shows otherwise.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Your loss. Those guys are the best in the business.


Apparently, this time, it's due to an ice storm.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Ko Improbable said:


> I don't know where I heard it, but I'd heard those things didn't have real couplers. Obviously, your photo shows otherwise.


The knuckle itself is rigid; non-functioning.

Pete


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ko Improbable said:


> Apparently, this time, it's due to an ice storm.


They're right outside of Baltimore. Any frozen precipitation (and we had lots on the East Coast last week), shuts the whole area from Delaware south for a few days.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Texas Pete said:


> The knuckle itself is rigid; non-functioning.
> 
> Pete


So, not even able to be changed out to a real coupler without a fair bit of work?


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

This has got to be one of the best ones, ever. Ordered a Orient Express loco and tender on Sunday, from Japan. Shipping was twenty bucks. It arrived at the local post office today, and will be delivered tomorrow. 5 DAYS from JAPAN! Now, that is service beyond compare.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

If the op is still following this thread. The thread sort of "Derailed" LOL
These are the ones that I have the best luck with for shipping and turn around time.
https://www.trainworld.com/

http://www.fiferhobby.com/
https://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/SFNT
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/default.asp


----------



## Hesh (Dec 11, 2017)

bewhole said:


> If the op is still following this thread. The thread sort of "Derailed" LOL
> These are the ones that I have the best luck with for shipping and turn around time.
> https://www.trainworld.com/
> 
> ...


Many thanks every one and no worries on the derailment. I spoke with the supplier today and they were hit with the ice storm and the flu..... Double whammy so-to-speak.

My order shipped, pre-shipping not actually picked up yet, Thursday evening after I called them. So at least it's on it's merry way.

Thanks again, this forum is an invaluable resource that has already advanced my knowledge and enjoyment of the hobby immensely!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hesh said:


> Many thanks every one and no worries on the derailment. I spoke with the supplier today and they were hit with the ice storm and the flu..... Double whammy so-to-speak.
> 
> My order shipped, pre-shipping not actually picked up yet, Thursday evening after I called them. So at least it's on it's merry way.
> 
> Thanks again, this forum is an invaluable resource that has already advanced my knowledge and enjoyment of the hobby immensely!


MBK (modeltrainstuff) always takes a couple of days to ship out orders. I have always received my orders packed better than anyone else. 100% happy! 
BLW (Brooklyn Locomotive Works) is also a very good place to order N-scale from.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Texas Pete said:


> The knuckle itself is rigid; non-functioning.





Ko Improbable said:


> So, not even able to be changed out to a real coupler without a fair bit of work?


According to the 44 tonner page at Spookshow.net it is an operating coupler. Scroll down to the side view of the two coupler versions. Mine is just like the one on the left, however the knuckle does not move and I don't care to force it. The coupler does swing from side to side quite readily.

Pete

ps - Sorry 'bout the thread hijack.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have purchased some of the less common European brands from www.micromacromundo.com and have had great service, fast delivery, and very well packaged.


----------

